# MarMenor/La Manga,hotel



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

We live near Alicante and want a weekend break down near Mar Menor. We are looking for a decent hotel, we would like to be near sea BUT also within walking distance of bars and restaurants. We are coming in March so its low season. Hubby cant walk too far due to health problems, any and all suggestions would be really welcome. I have looked online but its hard to know from the info what the actual location is like. 
As we already live here, we dont really want to 'holiday' experience but an idea of the area. We have been considering moving that way so it will also be a chance to have a look about.
Thanks


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

The best known resort on the Mar menor is Los Alcazares but it is very quiet in the winter. You are more likely to find hotels in La Manga but equally they will be very quiet.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Los Alcazares*

Hi, I live 10 mins from Los Alcazares and would say within Murcia it will be the busiest, but still pretty quiet, lots of places are closed until April. If you stayed a little further North, Cabo Roig would be a good bet. Plenty bars to walk to on the Strip. A short cab ride to Villa Martin which is nice. Also if you're in the car you can go to the new La Zenia Boulevard. Lots of shops and eating places.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks, will have a look at Los Alcazares hotels unless you can recommend any?


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> Thanks, will have a look at Los Alcazares hotels unless you can recommend any?


Haven't stayed there, but Hotel CostaNarejos.Los Alcazares, Mar Menor, Murcia is ideally situated near the beach and some pubs and restaurants a Mercadona and a Dia are close by. They are doing some great deals out of season, free accommodation if you have their evening meal and breakfast. It seems popular and I had a walk into the reception area when my sister visited as she was thinking of coming back with friends and taking advantage of the deals. Looked really nice.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

There is also another hotel in Los Alcazares, its called 525 and is on Rio Boraines, where there are lots of restaurants,and opposite a Mercadona supermarket, the hotel also has its own restaurant, it looks very nice, no sure if they do any special deals like Hotel Costa Narajos, but it might be worth asking.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats amazing, I was just about to post a question about this one. Found it when looking at the area, reveiws are very good but just wasnt sure about area. Looks okay, seems to be next to some sort of open park/square. I know its in with shops etc but we dont mind that. Nice to have restaurants about, we dont want to stay all the time in the hotel, we want to look about too


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Last one. on this!
I had a look on Trip Advior and the 3rd most popular seems to be the Hotel Cristina. Any comments on this one appreciated. 
At present best price is CostaNarejos, with deals you can get half board, 2 nights for 142 euro.
The 525 is 196 euro with breakfast but I think possily a better central location?
That just leaves the Cristina which is 156 euro for 2 nights B & B. But willing to pay the extra for bettr location


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hotels*

Hotel 525 is at one end of the Rio Nalon, Los Narejos is at the other end. It's the same Mercadona both of us have mentioned. Christina is nearer Los Narejos hotel. Not sure what it's like. They are all as we would say 'within spitting distance' of each other. Wouldn't like to pick one for you, but for location, there's really not much difference, you'll be drinking in the same bars and eating in the same restaurants. Go with what is best value for you.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Well , finally got it booked. We had a short of list of Hotel Cristina and Narejos in Los Alcazares. The latter was closed through winter and the weekend we wanted was its opening weekend and we could not go on the friday.
Therefore we booked Cristina,with a sea view and it looks very nice. Thank you everyone who contributed, it was really helpful :clap2:

Now, my next query. Is there any remote possiblity that there is a Greek restaurant either there or maybe Cartagena?
We would also like to see if there any art galleries or museums in the locality
Again, any info would be brilliant.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you got fixed up with accommodation, I did see Narejos was closed and getting the decorators in!
Can't say I've seen a Greek Restaurant in Los Alcazares. Cartagena isn't somewhere I've dined, but there are lots of places to eat there so you might strike it lucky. 
Museums and galleries aren't my thing, but if you check out a web site www.costacalida.angloinfo.com and ! Murcia Today - News - What's On - Where to Go - Where to Eat in Murcia Costa Calida Spain - Simply Networking you should find what you're looking for.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks , i will check this out


----------

